# Great Saw but Assembly was Quirky



## ontheworkbench (Feb 10, 2014)

In setting up the band saw I found this guide much more useful than the instruction manual

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/105/105-bandsawtuneup.pdf


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Good review, but I think Porter-Cable owes you something as an accommodation for their sloppy quality control … untapped bolt holes and missing registration pins are not what I would think of as minor issues on a new tool.


----------



## ontheworkbench (Feb 10, 2014)

@TheDane I agree that I should not have had to tap holes and buy extra bolts, but I'm not sure I want to take it apart and reload it into my vehicle to take to a service center. If i could talk them into a drill press for my trouble then maybe it would be worth it!


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

I've had the same saw for about a year now and I do like it. I wired in a flexible work light(before the motor switch) and mounted to next to the switch. I liberated the light from an old bench grinder, best mod yet. I also added a one inch thick particle board plate inside the top of the cabinet for the saw frame bolts to go through. This made the cabinet more ridgid and helped greatly with vibrations along with a link belt on the motor. I trimmed the upper blade guard to get a little more resaw capacity. I use carter replacement inserts, blades and cool blocks. One of the most used power tools in my shop. Good review of a good tool. Bummer you had to finish manufacturing yours I really like the storage cabinet and large table. Maybe a good fence is in its future. I question the power for adding a riser block for resawing. It has bogged a little in 6-1/2" maple, mayb a better blade would help.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I also have had this saw for just shy of two years. Using basically 1/4" and 1/8" blades, I was able to crack the aluminum upper wheel axle assembly where it adjusts for blade alignment. Luckily, the part is available from a host of suppliers, and I was able to find one for about $35. That being said, somehow I don't think this particular part should be a cheap aluminum cast part.
Other than that, I put on bearing guides on the top, and overall it is a great little saw.
I also have a base on mine, made of wood, and the door hits it a little. Have thought many times of shaving off a little of the door.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

From your review, I can't tell if those holes are supposed to be tapped or not.

I'm not sure what you're refereeing to as a trunion…. is that part of the mobile base or saw. Also, did the 8mm bolts come with saw or base.

If these are parts that came with the base, then I don't think PC owes you the ability to be compatible with another manufactures' mobile base, and the mfg. spec. may not call for the holes to be tapped.

But if they are part of the saw, I'd call BS on the "take it to the service center" bit and insist they issue an RMA to pick up the old saw and ship you one that is correct.

Unfortunately, CS is often outsourced by these monster conglomerates and basically reads you the FAQ list. But even if its in house CS, they are usually very far removed from their outsourced Asian manufacturing, so the chances of them having a clue are very small.

I was very pleasantly surprised by Jets tech support. That guy knew his stuff and was a product expert in every way….. even to the point of knowing what parts from newer models could be used on older models that didn't reference that sku.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice video!

Any reason you chose this over the Craftsman BAS350 which is $50 less?

It seems to me like a no brainer between the two. a 4" and 2.5" dust port on the Craftsman (dust collection above and under the table on mine is awesome with the 2.5" port sealed off and just using the 4"), an 8" resaw height without a riser block, and upper/lower bearing guides.


----------



## ontheworkbench (Feb 10, 2014)

@lumberjoe Yes, I would agree that the Craftsman does look nice and has an amazing feature set for the money (guide bearing!). I choose the Porter Cable for one main reason. That being I needed a narrow footprint to store it in my garage when not in use. the Craftsman's base is wider (deeper) when placed against the wall. It also helped that I had received and saved quite a few Lowe's gift cards.


----------

